# Mystic White Pool Filter Sand in OR



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance . . . is "Mystic White" a special grade or texture or color? I just went to my local pool store and bought 100lbs (2 bags) of whatever random brand they had. It's worked out fine for me thus far.


----------



## AnniePN (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, I was hoping to get the brand Mystic White, because...well, its white. I can find the tan pool sands readily, but was hoping for the bright white color. What I truly want is Black Diamond Blasting sand, but with no tractor supply stores in OR, I am using plan B, which is the Mystic White..


----------



## fpcfilters (Apr 23, 2012)

I wouldn't normally put a business plug on this forum, but since you asked where you can buy this sand, I thought it would be OK to provide the links. My company sells the Mystic White sand and will ship to most anywhere. You can either buy it on Amazon or purchase it directly from us by sending an email to webinquiry at fpcfilters dot com.

The Amazon link is: http://www.amazon.com/gp/shops/stor...placeID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sellerID=A3MNRH0XUBYIXK

Hope this is helpful.


----------

